# Sweet dog becomes aggressive when tied up



## ultralame (Nov 6, 2007)

Our 6-year old dog (we got her as a 3-year old rescue) is absolutely wonderful around people and children at home and on walks on a leash.

If we tie her up to a post and head into a store, she becomes very aggressive. I understand that she is probably frieghtened however this is seriouly limiting the time we can spend with her, since we are no longer able to take her for our daily walks to the store.

I feel like she has become worse as time has progressed, even though she has become more docile at home.

I bought a muzzle to see if this would help, but she still lunges at people and I am afraid it will make things worse.

Is there any training that can help her keep calm?

Thanks!


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

ultralame said:


> Our 6-year old dog (we got her as a 3-year old rescue) is absolutely wonderful around people and children at home and on walks on a leash.
> 
> If we tie her up to a post and head into a store, she becomes very aggressive. I understand that she is probably frieghtened however this is seriouly limiting the time we can spend with her, since we are no longer able to take her for our daily walks to the store.
> 
> ...


I am not sure it is a good idea to leave your dog outside a store. My guess is something happened to her while you were in the store and even if you get her to calm down for a while she may very well have something tramatic happen again and it will start all over.

What kind of dog is she?


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

dogs dont do well tied up especially in new situations. they have no escape if they're afraid so they become aggressive. i wouldn't leave your dog outside a store anyway, too easy for someone to steal the dog.


----------



## ultralame (Nov 6, 2007)

She's a mix, we think there is ridgeback and chow in there, but probably a lot more. She looks like a golden lab, but on closer inspection you can tell she is not a full lab.

When we first got her and tied her up on the sidewalk, she would lay down and mostly keep to herself. We never went far away, and at first we would keep an eye on her through the window. Every once in a while she would bark at someone. But she never lunged or bit. Honestly, we really never let her out of our site.

Because of this, we really don't tie her up often. Over the three years we have had her, the behavior has become steadily worse. I will not leave her alone any more, unless we can change her behavior.

But I can tell you that since we have had her, there has been no individual trauma to bring this on.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Honestly, I wouldn't do it no more because anyone can drug the dog or kill it or steal it. Plus I _think_ its against the law to tie a dog up in public. I wouldn't take my dog to anyplace that he isn't allowed inside unless someone can stay with him for the reasons I already listed. The dog is trying to tell you not to take him.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmmm it is strange that she suddenly changing her behavior. Are you sure no one messed with her while you were in the store?


----------



## ultralame (Nov 6, 2007)

I appreciate the advice on not leaving the dog outside. We have never done it for long periods, and we don't want to do it so that we can take a 30 minute shopping trip. We're talking about trips into convenience stores for a quick drink and the occasional stop for an ice cream cone. If we can't get her to behave, then we won't do it.

But the fact of life is that we don't have an infinite amount of time to take her on a good long walk AND get our errands done. It would be wonderful if we can adjust her behavior.

Our city is very friendly to *friendly* dogs, so there is no rule against tying her up, as long as she behaves.

Honestly, we are just concerned about her behavior. She has been wonderful otherwise since day 1. Is there any way to work with her and get her to be more comfortable in this situation?


----------



## fredalina (Oct 31, 2007)

Legal or not, it's not a good idea to tie a dog out, even for a short period of time. Check out the info from the group Dogs Deserve Better: http://www.dogsdeservebetter.com/home.html. It's aimed at dogs that are chained most or all of the day, but it has some good explanation of why dogs tend to become aggressive when tied. 

You said "we" won't be able to take her on your daily walks to the store. Who is "we"? Can one member of "we" stay outside with her while the other goes inside and shops?

And, yes, you can work to desensitize her when she's chained briefly (but again it would be much better if one of you stay with her instead). Make each trip very very short and very very positive. Tie her, walk one step away, and when she doesn't show anxiety, praise her and treat her. It will take a lot of time to get to the point where you can leave her for long periods, but you have to go literally step by step. Have people approach while you're still there, so she can learn to be friendly even when tied. Don't focus on negative behavior, and don't be anxious when someone approaches, because that negativity and anxiety will translate to her and she'll feel apprehensive and negative as well.


----------



## ultralame (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you!

(We refers to my wife or me. When there are two of us, it's no problem. But we don't always go out together.)


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

ultralame said:


> I We're talking about trips into convenience stores for a quick drink and the occasional stop for an ice cream cone. If we can't get her to behave, then we won't do it.


I see what you are saying. Quite some time ago when we lived in a different area we used to go for our evening family walk and that of course included our dog. We would always make a quick stop at a quick mart type store for a snack or slurpee and you could clearly see right out the window so we did tie her there and keep an eye on her. Would always send my kids out there as soon as they picked what they wanted while I payed so they could sit with her. 

Sorry I dont know how to solve your problem though we did not have that happen with our dog.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Another question, are these places where dogs are not allowed? I take my dog out on long walks, and when I need to go to a store, she comes with me. I've never had anyone turn her away. Now, I wouldn't take her into Safeway or something like that, but the people at some of the small stores don't mind, as long as the dog is controllable, and on a leash.


----------

